# For Those Folks Who Are Tired Of Winter...



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Spotted this on FB this morning and just had to share:


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I wish, we have more snow coming in today. And still have over a foot on the ground that needs to melt.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Apyl said:


> I wish, we have more snow coming in today. And still have over a foot on the ground that needs to melt.


We're waist high in that white stuff. Thanks to all those last minute late February storms!  However, I "did" see a true sign of Spring yesterday. My tulips were peeking up in the only small snow free spot against the house. Too bad I'd have to tackle the 3 feet of snow in front of them first to get to them.


----------

